# Caron Butler on Jay Leno Show



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Caron Butler was just on the Jay Leno show here and I watched it.. I dont wanna spoil it but he talked about his hard life growing up in Wisconsin (Unbelievable story which I already knew about). 

Mentioned something about Kobe coming back sometime soon


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yep, I'll be watching it in about 2hrs Pacific time.:yes:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

What a random guest..


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

yea man he is truly ghetto


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Just watched it, good segment, he was tearing up when talking about his mother. He grew up with a rought past, but everything seems to be working out now. Really seems like a genuinely good guy.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Caron Bulter story is very tear jerking maybe ill have to buy his Miami jersey.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

It was very touching


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Damn, I fell asleep during the commercial segment right before Caron came on. Why did they have that woman with the animals on first?? :upset:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Anyone got video, I'm kind of interested.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Try Here

Dunno if they work or not..


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

WOW just saw the video very touching. Caron has got my respect i hope he remains a laker for life


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Anyone got a link to the stories we've read about Caron? I remember they had alot more detail about his story.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Anyone know if theres gonna be rebroadcast of it?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

ttp://s14.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1XR9ESH8X2LI41AM4H90MY1TK3


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

wow really touching. jus saw it from that link to a laker forum. i read his story in espn magazine before he got drafted. its great that we have some role models like this in the NBA.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

the links are not working for me. anyone know where i can get it from?

I read all about his past in a bunch of articles, but itll be nice to watch him talk about it.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> the links are not working for me. anyone know where i can get it from?
> 
> I read all about his past in a bunch of articles, but itll be nice to watch him talk about it.


this one is still working

http://s14.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1XR9ESH8X2LI41AM4H90MY1TK3

I can send it to you but it is a very large file, about 15 MB, so your email client would have to allow it to be received. Send me a PM.


----------

